# Capt. Tom Horbey at Sportsman's Finest, Austin



## cool river (Feb 18, 2009)

FLY FISHING PORT O'CONNOR'S DIVERSE FISHERY INSIDE AND OUT Many saltwater fly fishermen have heard of and have used the Horbey Spoon Fly. Well the man that created the fly, Captain Tom Horbey will be Sportsman's Finest in Austin this Saturday, Feb. 27th at 11:00 AM to share his knowledge of the waters he guides on in the Port O'Connor area of the Texas Coast. He has fished the Texas coast for 37 years with 28 of those focusing on fly fishing. Tom's guiding principles focus on sight casting to redfish and speckled trout with the fly. There are also times when Captain Tom has been known to put his clients on Tarpon, Kingfish, Ling, and of course Jacks, all on the fly. Tom is also bringing his flats skiff, which is a STIFFY Exile if anyone is curious to see one in person. The STIFFY Exile poling skiffs are made in Corpus Christi, Texas. 
Visit www.captaintomhorbey.com to learn more about Captain Horbey and also visit www.stiffypushpoles.com and learn more about The STIFFY Exile flats skiff.


----------

